# Something for a Eggliner



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking for a small remote for a egg liner that I don't have to take out a second mortgage on my RR 

What do you suggest 


Who carries one?

A small battery to go with it. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

One of Del's small units, that uses a cheap 4 channel radio is what I have in one of my Eggliners.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you need a pad on the front and a dog chain. and simply walk your eggy around the RR. 
Now thats a site.


----------

